# Can someone please edit these for me?



## asheeants (May 22, 2013)

I shot a family reunion a while back, due to weather I had to put together a backdrop at the last minute.  I have 10 shots where the back ground needs to be extended because they are group shots where peeps were standing passed the edge of the backdrop.  I have tried and failed to make this look authentic in photo shop and my carpal tunnel has me out of the game for the next couple days and my dead line to send to print is Monday.  Would anyone be willing to edit those 10 photos for me and give me a run down of how you did it? I am willing to pay, because this is my last option. Someone have a heart and help a girl out! 




View attachment 45597


----------



## Buckster (May 22, 2013)

PM Sent.


----------



## ronlane (May 22, 2013)

NOTE: I"m not a PS expert. However, I would think that this would be a good candidate for a composition. Shoot a backdrop that you like and then add the family.


----------



## bianni (May 22, 2013)

Here'a a rough edit. Is this how you want it?

 a cleaner background


----------



## chuasam (Aug 11, 2014)

I like the goofy backdrop better- it's more authentic


----------



## ristretto (Aug 11, 2014)

chuasam said:


> I like the goofy backdrop better- it's m;0 ore authentic


The original? me too That's the picture. It broke the fourth wall


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 11, 2014)

bianni said:


> View attachment 45642Here'a a rough edit. Is this how you want it?
> 
> View attachment 45669 a cleaner background



except the ladies on either edge are missing their wrist & arm.
or maybe the lady on the right is missing the small part of her arm from her top the guys shoulder.  I can't tell to closely


----------



## SCraig (Aug 11, 2014)

Year old topic .....


----------



## Overread (Aug 11, 2014)

chuasam - using search is good but please keep an eye on the threads starting date and last activity - we don't want really old stuff reappearing. ;


----------

